# Minecrafters, assemble!



## Lenny

Minecraft players are everywhere - I've been told that the physicists at Durham "out" other physicists by sneaking up behind them and hissing (you can tell they're a Minecraft player by how quickly the run, screaming "CREEEEEPER!").

So, I expect the same is true on the Chrons - for such a large group of people, it would be a crime if there were not a lot of other Minecraft players.

I thought it would be nice to have a thread in which we can assemble and share war stories, seeds for particularly nice maps, screenshots of our latest creation and maybe even the worlds themselves.

---

I started off in the world of MC on a shared map with a couple of friends from Uni - we were all starting out, so we hax'd without qualms ("Server, drop some stone on me, bro! I'm a-building a castle."), until we'd all got the hang of crafting, building and laying down intricate and deadly mob traps.

We still go back every now and then for a bit of fun, but we primarily play on our own maps, meeting up on one of three every now and then for some no hax exploring.

Last night, we went on a hunt for diamond through a supercave I discovered down near the bedrock. Eventually we found three blocks of diamond (to victorious shouts of, "DDDIIIAAAMMMOOONNNDDD!!!") and hightailed it out, blocking the entrance back up behind us.

A moment of crafting later, with a diamond pickaxe in hand, I set about mining some obsidian whilst the other two stood guard.

Within half an hour, we had a portal to The Nether up and running... which, we discovered, doesn't actually do anything in multiplayer.

Anyway, I went back on my own a bit later and took a trip through to the red, burning place beyond.

A few screenshots of my map:






View of my house and moat, big statue to the left (housing my portal to The Nether), floating tree farm behind, and, unfortunately hidden, my crop farm.





Wolfies!





Another view of my statue (unfinished, here)





Some slime we found in the supercave





The Nether!

---

So, what about the rest of you?


----------



## CyBeR

Weren't there some texture packs that made the game look somewhat better?

Had just a short run through the thing. More curious than anything, can't say it grabbed it and held me. I'll probably return to it if it offers at any time some real objectives...or I get a real interest in doing something epic in it.


----------



## Lenny

There are indeed.

I've applied the *Minecraft HD* pack (32x32 version), which uses larger textures for each block. Here's how it looks:






[


----------



## Cayal

So what exactly is the point of Minecraft? Or is it to just build like using lego?


----------



## cornelius

I'm a minecraft-player. Two friends and I have made a nice little village, surrounded by a wall. unfortunatly one of the friends is on vacation, and the other has other projects he likes to attend to. I hope to get the server folder for myself, so I can at least finish the inn I was making. I've also got a singleplayer world, but most of that is just me "noobing around"


----------



## OmahaRenegade

I STILL have not been able to find any doggies


----------



## cornelius

OmahaRenegade said:


> I STILL have not been able to find any doggies


 
I got killed by a pack of wolves 5 minutes after the patch. I accidentally hit the dog instead of giving it the bone.


----------



## OmahaRenegade

cornelius said:


> I got killed by a pack of wolves 5 minutes after the patch. I accidentally hit the dog instead of giving it the bone.



Where are they? do they just randomly spawn in snowy/icey areas?


----------



## Lenny

They spawn in the taiga and forest biomes. They're quite rare (I happened to wake up and find all three wolves harrying my chickens), but apparently you can increase your chances of finding them if you sleep in the forest or taiga biomes for a few nights (for even greater chances, for some forest that borders taiga, and alternate between them each night).

---

I thought I'd build me an underground railway system to another landmass today. I was going along quite happily, until I worked out that the hissing I was hearing was because I was a few blocks above a monster spawner working in overtime...

EDIT: I flooded that monster spawner whilst I opened the ceiling to the light (the chests, when I got to them, gave me five wheat, three iron, and a mushroom).

I carried on my tunnel and have come to the point where I need to turn left and go for about 50 blocks so so that I hit the landmass I'm aiming for.

What do I find as I knock the first block out? An underground lake filled with zombies...


----------



## cornelius

My cousin's character in his single player MC world fell down lava with 18 diamond ores... ouwch.


----------



## Lenny

Cayal said:


> So what exactly is the point of Minecraft? Or is it to just build like using lego?



There's no story, there are no missions. It's like the ultimate sandbox. You start with nothing and have to mine to get things, at which point people start building whatever they can.

---

Ack. Lava's not a pretty way to go at the best of times. 

---

Thought I'd share my rail system.

At either end is a new style door-launcher. A bit further along, on the return journey, there's an up-hill booster and not far after that there are two self-resetting boosters - one for either direction of the journey.





Launcher





Self-resetting booster - reset loop





Both self-resetting boosters (I'm afraid I knocked the cart on the left out of position)





Up-hill booster

---

Has no-one else got screenshots of anything?


----------



## Overread

Lenny you build not alone!
Though I have to admit that thus far I've not done any complicated railroad nor switch setups (I did try to do a complex door opening and closing water elevator till I found out that water didn't flow through an open door). But I have my masterwork which is currently a whole tower lit with a single lava bucket:





And yep that tower goes all the way down to the seabed and actually links into a series of caves  I found under there, but thus far I've not done much with that area save mining and cleaning. 










Indoors we get a first level with a pool and a sort of hanging lamp thing (didn't turn out too well and I might just remove it and put another floor in). 





Up one level and we get to the main living and working quarters of the construction. This part was originally just a floating tower till I built down to the seabed. Sadly most of those chests are awaiting filling after all the building.


----------



## Overread

One level up from there and we get to where the tower opens out. Bigger floors with a  glass middle to let some light in from the sky (though as you'll find out not much gets through that these days). It also has the four attached towers now as well with one (behind me in this shot) made into a stairway up through the tower.
The level above this is pretty much identical save that it has no rim around the base of the main walls (that is only on the first level because the lava has to be pushed inward for the more slender lower levels of the tower).





At the top we get the attic of the building - where you can see the start of the lava flow around the outside of the building, and a small view of the surrounding areas through the glass. The middle point of lava is somewhat cheating on my one bucket rule, but it really only exists to drip into the middle of this level. 





On top now and you can see how the upper 4 spokes of lava are split into their respective channels to light the lower levels. This took a bit of work to get the spread of the lava just right so that it reached the edge channels.





Now this is way up in the clouds, way above in fact in the second tower part. This is the generator (as I like to call it) which splits the single first bucket of lava into the four long lava falls that make up the main beacon part of the tower.





And finally a look up at the last section - that single fount of lava that reaches to the tallest point I can build to.


----------



## Lenny

Nicely done! The "generator" is particularly impressive - very few can claim to understand the liquid flows in Minecraft.  I've been playing around with water recently, making a glass-ceiling incinerator (I can watch the victi...er, blocks float down the water to be deposited into a block of lava) and an egg farm (lots of chickens bobbing about in water which funnels eggs into a channel and down into my basement).

I tried to build a lava beacon in the days before I had a compass so that I could find my way home. Total disaster!

How long did that take, then?

Also, what's that I spy to the right-hand side in the third picture of the second post?


----------



## Overread

Took a few days but I was building it slow mostly in spare time. As for what is lurking off to the right its the prototype. It actually all started as a natural floating island over some water with a little wooden shed and tree/crop farm. Then I built a tower addon to put the chests in for common stuff (like cobblestone) which I tend to get a lot of (I tend to mine with a big X*X shaft going all the way down to the bedrock). Then I had the idea of lava lighting it and it kind of grew into a mini home. 

but being a bit small and cramped I decided to start fresh with a bigger home! The old one I kind of blew a hole or two in with some TNT for fun 

As for the flowing water I've yet to build a working trap - I tried building one but it never seemed to work that well and I gave up with it after a while. I'll probably revisit trap building since I've got one or two monster spawners dotted around.


----------



## Lenny

A natural floating island? I've only just found one of those, and it's a long way above ground level.

Also, I've just found a surface lava lake! 

It's been six night/day cycles since I set off exploring from home, with the view to die and respawn in my base when I'd had enough. But I found an epic pumpkin patch and then a huge deposit of clay, so I changed my plans and decided to walk home.

Turns out I've been going in the opposite direction to my base...

I got lost, so downloaded a program called *Cartograph G* to map out my world into a handy image:




Click to view a much bigger version

You can just about see my base (complete with statue) in the middle to the right. The orange patch at the far bottom left is where I'm stood...


----------



## Overread

Ahh I tend to get lost in caves so never do much wandering around - but I had heard that there was a mapping option, just never used it. Got it now though and works a treat! Though it really shows that I need to wander around a bit more!


----------



## Lenny

I got home in the end!  And when I did, I started a massive remodel, which I've just finished.

I've moved all of the entrances to my buildings (apart from my main house entrance) underground and excavated a second level underground (a couple of days ago I decided I needed to expand and so I excavated the entire area under my garden) which, tomorrow, I'm going to turn into my obsidian farm (going to make a portal to The Nether there so that I have access to a decent supply of lava) through means of a fancy water system in the ceiling. If I get the time, I'll try and get a video of it in action (and maybe of my entire base).

On my way home I also took screenshots of nice scenery for my scrapbook - I'll try and remember to upload those tomorrow.

---

I think I've found a problem with wandering - my save has gone from 7mb to 39mb! Having had a look at the actual files that make up the save, I have a feeling that I can delete a few without affecting the chunks that my base is on.

If not, I know that there are map editors available, so I'll simply start a new map with the same seed and splice my bases on to it.


----------



## Chel

I suddenly remembered there was a Gaming-forum here and had to check if other Chronites play Minecraft. Of course you do!

So here are some screenies of my ever-growing WIP, hope you enjoy!

First the gatehouse to my castle, the first thing you see currently when arriving by train:







Then the first view of the castle - I love this view, it's just a few steps from the first screenie but so different:







A few steps more, half way down the stairs, shows the little bridge to the courtyard and the castle itself.







And the castle at night, seen from one of the walls:







The Dining Hall I built yesterday, complete with thrones:







More to follow...


----------



## Chel

I felt like building a prison. Mushrooms are taking over!







A solitary, currently empty cell:







And of course, the Torture Chamber:







My husband and I are building a Dutch/German/Danish town:







The backyard well in the town:


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae

Impressive. Don't ask me how but on my last play through I was in the middle of creating the closest thing to an TES IV Oblivion tower that Minecraft can do. I had completed about four floors of it and it reached past the cloud section.


Don't ask me how I got that much obsidian though....


And my brother on his play through built Noah's ark.  Shame there are no screenshots.


----------



## Overread

Chel - that town is indeed most impressive! And I really like your creative use of the fencing posts for the portcullis and bars! Can't say I've ever tried building a whole town - I tend to just build things for me rather than a whole army of people that aren't around.

I have however found great fun - building in the Nether! Nothing gets the blood flowing like trying to build when the ground is littered with grunts and giant space ghosts fly in the air spewing fire at you (though hunt around and find a nice big open cavern for the best building fun


----------



## Chel

Thanks.  I'm glad you like it, even if I can't take credit for most of the ideas I've used. Probably the only thing I haven't found inspiration for online is the windows on the castle, and they look clunkier than I hoped.

Anyway, I hope we'll get more screenies from more Chronites, it's always very interesting to see the creations of other people.


----------



## Dozmonic

I must admit I have fun building monster traps 

Gravity beats all!


----------



## Oskari

Minecraft is great; I like sandbox games. Have only been playing for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Overread

Whooooooooo#s excited about the upcoming 1.8 release? (or who has gotten it early in the leaked official leaked version). Must say many of the changes sound nice; however I'm disappointed that there is no refinement of pistons; no more common slimes and that the clouds will now be too high to reach


----------



## Lenny

I've been playing the pre-release! Apart from it crashing when I stick something in the furnace, it's playing quite well. I do like the ravines and rivers and the new lighting engine is pretty cool.

First thing I did when I created a new map was to fall into a ravine...

Then I tried maps with different seeds to find villages (amusingly, *BarryManillow* spawns you next to a village) and eventually settled on a survival challenge with the map seed *shipwreck*, which spawns you on an island with a single tree.


----------



## Overread

MINECRAFT 1.0 IS OUT

The game is now officially released - its no longer a beta!  
And the new world generator is turning up a treat - ravines are amazing when they appear; the new ocean boime and overall deepening of water really makes marine areas more viable (I now really want some diving gear for underwater building); not found a snowscape as yet but looking forward to snowfall. 

About the only new thing I dislike is their new injury sounds - a meaty and twig snapping sound (ok bone snapping) which just feels a little out of place in the game. Otherwise no one has an excuse not to get this game now!


----------



## amberlewis

minecraft games are good but they always puzzling me.So i can't  play them more than one hour.


----------



## Kaladan

Rumour has it that Minecraft will be available on Xbox 360 at the end of March. With 8-player online play I can't WAIT.


----------



## Warren_Paul

A Minecraft thread! Woohoo! didn't notice this before. Great, now I get to show off. 


Ahem... anyway... for those who missed my blog post from a bit back, I play minecraft, and have been working on a project for the past year. You could call it a mega-structure, and until 1.2, it required me to hack the heightmap with mods. Just so you know, and I say ahead, I cheated by butt of to get this far, but seriously, once you look at the pictures you won't be surprised.

anyway, to the pictures! These are just outside pics, if you want to see more, I've got my gallery here.


----------



## Dozmonic

That's seriously impressive. Even in creative mode that's a lot of hours of work


----------



## Kaladan

And I thought _I_ had too much time on my hands  nice work!


----------



## Warren_Paul

Took a new pic today of my modified entrance, it's still not quite finished yet. Fountains and garden goodness going on. The cathedral itself was inspired by Wells Cathedral, but I took some creative liberties with the design, but the shape is still there.


----------



## Lenny

Man alive, this is immense! Any idea how long it's taken you so far? And I don't suppose, at some point, you'll consider posting the map so we can have an explore (though, something that size may need to be hosted elsewhere, as I imagine it'll be too big for the Chrons attachment system)?


----------



## Warren_Paul

I'll definitely make the map available at some point. Yes the map will be several hundred mb I imagine by the time its done. I'll probably use Planet Minecraft to host it. But I imagine that will be at least another year down the line.

I've been working on and off for the past year on it. Can't give an exact figure, because I wasn't playing minecraft for that whole time - took breaks on occasion.


It currently uses 30 million blocks, and I've yet to add the cloister, library, gardens and bishops villa. Only quarter done on inside as well. I'm predicting somewhere around 100 million blocks once finished.


----------



## Overread

Wowas! 
I oft dream of building things that big, but once I get started the scale gets scaled down a lot - esp since I prefer to build in survival mode (I found you have to clear a lot more space than you think even just to build a keep let alone a castle wall!)


----------



## Warren_Paul

Thought I'd post up some images of my previous project, before I started my cathedral.

It's a full scale dam inspired by Hoover Dam. And it was made in survival mode, before creative even existed. Sooo long to dig up the landscape.


----------



## Lenny

Are you saying you stepped the entire landscape down to form the basin?


----------



## Warren_Paul

Lenny said:


> Are you saying you stepped the entire landscape down to form the basin?



Yes.

I dug a big huge square, then recreated the landscape to suit -The landscape is hollow mostly. It took a very long time, like about a month of constant playing. Hey, had nothing better to do at the time. 

It was made back when I played on a survival server that was anti-cheating, of course I used Zombe mod for quick bursts of flying (before it kicked me), but that was all. I collected resources normally.

The inside is all detailed as well, four levels to it.

The cathedral is just too huge to do legit though.


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae

I just wish I could have shown off my "Oblivion Tower in the Mortal Realm," complete with its own handmade island and border of flaming netherrack. It would have been too dangerous to try to put in a moat of lava.


A shame I never did finish it, and considering it was made of obsidian, would have never been able to have been legit. The island was, though. I can't remember how big it was. I do know that even with the single-player command mod it took a long time to actually construct the tower.


----------



## Overread

Obsidian, library blocks and TNT are three things you can legitimately cheat to get without people hating on you for getting them that way - because getting them normally takes forever! 

That said really liking that dam and lighthouse (mine pales to comparison now!)


----------



## Lenny

I see no reason to cheat to get bookshelves - set up a tree farm and a sugarcane farm and you're laughing all the way to the bank. Yes, it takes a bit of time to build everything, but once you're done, you'll be swamped in sugarcane and wood.

Obsidian and TNT I can understand, though.


----------



## Overread

To be fair I didn't feel like setting up a sugar cane farm - and I was building a fairly big library (nothing on the scale of the above projects I hasten to add - just big for a wolfbuilder). So cheating just sped things up a bit. 

On the subject of farms I was nosing around and found that people actually made cobblestone farms (or rather stone fountains that they mine). I couldn't get my head around why though since its just as dull as driving down a borehole - minus the fact that a bore hole can find loads of shiny interesting things as well as caves and other neat things. 

I've also been cheating for redstone recently - but mostly because I'm fooling around with TNT and canons (trying to work them out myself and only half reading the guides ) so it tends to result in lots of lost resources to - - minor setbacks....


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae

Yeah, by the time I abandoned my Oblivion tower, it had, if I remember correctly, over sixty thousand blocks of obsidian alone in it, complete with the Corridors of Dark Salvation, the Rending Feast, and many other aspects. Shame I never did build up Sigillum Sanguis. 


That being said, I soon lost count of how much dirt it took to create the island and going through the nether for the netherrack was no fun. Ugh.  At one point I had to do peaceful just to prevent death by ghast.  I'm a bad shot against their fireballs.


----------



## Overread

Picture time!!!!!!! !!

The"front" of the main fortress. When I started those were going to be outer walls to a castle, then once they were made 4 blocks thick and towers added and suchlike I found that it was far smaller than I thought - so it became a keep with a rain cover over the main court yard. 
I also started with all cobblestone walls, till I thought that it looked bland and so I'm (slowly) changing cobblestone for obsidion (the front is pretty much done the rest are in need of various amounts of repair)






And here is the way in





Lever for the 6 blocks that pop up is just behind me, whilst the 4 that slide apart (two moving into the walls either side) are controlled by a level just under one of the supports you can see. These are also switches that are mirrored inside the fort via a fancy logic gate (all hidden underground) which lets me have a pair of levers inside to lock the fort. It's the only official way in and out. 





Inside from the corner, you can just see the entrance. I'm not sure what I'm doing with this area as yet so its fairly bland. 





And facing the other way from the corner up toward the main tower of the keep - mostly unadorned and unfinished.


----------



## Overread

Ground is boxes and furnices and general work area





The next two levels are pretty bare and boring with nothing in, then we meet the library:









Best thing I've ever built thus far - nice wood fire (well really hell stone but still) loads of books and a big reading window

A peek at the bigger and totally unfinished library (which isn't as nice as the small one because I got carried away building books and forgot to put in a log fire!)





And then we've Isengard




Er I mean my lighthouse (which can't run because it slows my machine down). But essentailly its two layers of pistons which open and close, letting me run a beam of light around. I can vary the beam length and also have them go opposite directions (if I fiddle with the redstone circuit). It's also as tall as I could go before the new patch - so it has a flat roof at present, but I'll be sure to add more to it now the world is higher.


----------



## Overread

And a peek from on high




Showing the fort, most of the library - the road out to the mines and the outer terraced area and tower (which once I perfect a working design will house a TNT gun turret!)

Annnnnd photobucket proves it really can destroy anything when it sets its mind to it


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae

What I'm wondering is, if there was ever a real story Notch ever intended to put behind Minecraft....

Back before the Adventure update, it obviously didn't need one, but I think the credit roll was a little too ambiguous and confusing to be a real explanation of anything...


----------



## Warren_Paul

I think it was intended for people to make their own stories, hence "adventure maps". 

There are a few around, most broken by updates though


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae

Well, one can still do their own story. 


I have a few stories behind my maps, as I have a few skins for my character. My current one is this, in the Isaac Clark skin, and a weird little texture pack I picked up:


After the events of the second Artifact incident, Ellie died on board the escape pod due to an untreated brain hemorrhage caused by the wound to her eye. Isaac had put himself into suspended animation and the controls of the pod eventually wore out, hurtling him through space, far into the universe where humans had not yet ever been. He crash-landed onto a foreign planet, his ship falling into a deep ocean. He managed to swim to shore but found himself stuck and alone, needing to adapt to survive.


And that's pretty much what I have. I have one dealing with the ghost of a story character I killed off, and one dealing with an ex-Templar.



The trouble is, I felt there could really be something fully behind Minecraft if Notch could just put in some explanations. For instance, just who built the strongholds? Who built the nether fortresses? What are the zombies and skeletons the undead of? Who built the mines deep underground and left them to be overrun? In other words, was there a previous civilization of Minecraft and what happened to them?


That's the main trouble. No history behind the game.


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae

Wish I could show you guys what I'm working on right now, started just this morning. To put it simply, I call it the Infinity Tower.  For reasons of shape, understand.


Only a single day's work on it and it already reaches cloud level.  It's simple so far, and I hope to get it to reach maximum height, then figure out something else to do with it...


----------



## fxlive57

I get a real interest in doing something epic in it.


----------



## Dozmonic

I've been playing a server with the tekkit mod - the amount of machines and complexity that adds is mind boggling. Some aspects I don't like... you can set up quarries that pipe what they mine out and put it into various chests which is great. However, you can also have them feed into an item that assigns all items a value and will convert from one to another. So your quarry can turn cobblestone and dirt into diamond. The next step beyond that is a cobblestone generator that'll farm infinite cobblestone (from water+lava source blocks) and turn those into whatever you want.

Disable that aspect of the mod and you've got a fantastic playground


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae

First aspect of my infinity tower is finished and has a working nether portal on top of it, along with a "defunct" Aether portal, which is a mod I am hoping will be upgraded at 1.3.


I'm also planning on building more onto the tower, slowly. I sure as hell have enough cobblestone available.


----------



## Shane Enochs

If I created a new server, who here would want to play?  I'd keep it up as close to 24/7 as possible.


----------



## Lenny

I'd happily pop on every now and then. Until September though, I probably won't have much time to do anything other than build my standard base - walled area with a small house, tree farm, wheat farm, the beginnings of a quarry to bedrock, and possibly some watch-towers.

---

I notice I haven't posted any pictures since the early days of my original base (it's a lot bigger now!). I've got a few other things on the go, including a mountain retreat, a house with a pretty extensive rail system (on a server with some people I knew as undergrads), and a 25x25 quarry slowly making it down to bedrock (what? I find putting on some music and digging is quite relaxing!).

If I remember, I'll put some up tomorrow (though my original base seems to have changed biomes since I last did anything, so all of my water is frozen ).

EDIT: There's a thought! I seem to remember sending a copy of my original world to friends before the biome update (1.8?), and I've kept all of the old Minecraft .jar files. I'll see if I can hunt it down to show off in all it's true glory!

EDIT2: Turns out that simply opening a world in an old version of MC reverts back to the old biome (though I guess things will just break if you try it with a world started after 1.8) . Once I've broken the ice, I'll take some screenshots of my original world in its final form.


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae

Well, it'll have to be a new project for me.  My save world with the infinity tower got corrupted somehow and wouldn't load, so...


But that'll free things up for a new project. Not sure what, though.


----------



## Shane Enochs

Edited for security.


----------



## Lenny

You might want to hide the IP and give it out to people in PMs, for various security reasons. It might also be an idea to ask people for the MC usernames when you give out the address, and whitelist them.

Also, I realise I forgot to mention that I can't connect on the standard port (25565)! My connection at University only allows certain ports out (I know that 443 and 27050 work - 443 is HTTPS, and 27050 is regularly used by online games), and I can't change any of the router settings to allow others, unfortunately.

I'm at home for at least a few weeks from September 7th, so I don't mind waiting.


----------



## Shane Enochs

Alright.  Well, anyone who wants to play shoot me a private message and I'll give you the IP.


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae

Just hit 1.3 and I'm rather happy with it. Writable books are awesome.  Already have a character diary started.


----------



## Kylara

Hehe, I went a little treehouse made in my creator mode...made a huge lapiz tree topping a massive cave system (unfinished) in the side of a mountain with dual water/lava flows into pools outside the entrance to the caves...my lapiz tree has now been surrounded by wood and has big gashes in it where there a some windows...working on the leaves  which are an absolute nightmare...


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae

Kylara said:


> Hehe, I went a little treehouse made in my creator mode...made a huge lapiz tree topping a massive cave system (unfinished) in the side of a mountain with dual water/lava flows into pools outside the entrance to the caves...my lapiz tree has now been surrounded by wood and has big gashes in it where there a some windows...working on the leaves  which are an absolute nightmare...




Treehouse? COPIER!  Yeah, there's big fan wars on Youtube over a bunch of things. Treehouse was a theme of a few Minecraft playthroughs of a group of guys called The Creatures. But damn it, I wish my Infinity tower world wasn't corrupted, that thing was awesome. It rose a total of 165 blocks with a perimeter total of 31. Not too big compared to many projects, but it looked awesome. I even had portals on top of it.


----------



## Kylara

Haha I know...It started as a tower of lapis...but it looked too blue, and as it was on top of a mountain I made it into a giant tree...technically all the living stuff is in the caves in the mountain as it is really a tree tower with a glass roof...hehehe my lava/water falls and pools were fun to make...in my survival world I kept losing where all my stuff was, so I built a load of skyways with spiral stairs (one block wide) which I'll probably try and do better in my creative world...oh yeah, and I'm partway through building a labyrinth in the nextdoor mountain...


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae

Sounds fine to me. What you really should do in survival is build close to spawn then make a compass. Redstone and Lapiz are roughly along the same levels.


As for what's happened to my current character, well...far from home, she's currently out amongst islands somewhere, one of which would have been perfect for Bikanel except for the plains biome in the middle.


----------



## Kylara

haha I spawned in a snowy forest biome...I got lost in about 5 seconds...the skyways were the only easy way to find anything hehe

I'll try and work out how to take pics of it...well the tree lava thing at least...


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae

Snow biomes tend to be forested, so that's where you should try to build a base if you spawn there. I prefer spawning in snow biomes than anything. But, my current spawn wasn't the worst...


The worst I've ever spawned on was a three-block sized island near a dirt mountain with not one single tree in sight surrounded by ocean.


----------



## Lenny

Heavens to Betsy! This little guy jumped me and beat me out of *twenty-nine* hard-earnt levels before I knew what was happening:







And I'd just left the house to check if my reed farm had grown enough to let me make the last few bookcases I wanted before I started enchanting things. 

I figured this was another addition to the incredible 1.6.1/1.6.2 update (the game has been rebalanced! After the enchanting and potion mechanics allowed the player to become overly powerful, things were too easy, but Dinnerbone has been working on mobs and now it's hard again. Zombies track from a hundred blocks away, spawn friends, and call friends when they are attacked, creating instahordes; and spider can spawn with potion effects - including invisibility! I'm scared to go caving), but Baby Zombies have apparently been in since 1.4.2 (last October!). The only change to them was made in 1.6.2, and they can now spawn.


----------



## Dozmonic

Karn Maeshalanadae said:


> Snow biomes tend to be forested, so that's where you should try to build a base if you spawn there. I prefer spawning in snow biomes than anything. But, my current spawn wasn't the worst...
> 
> 
> The worst I've ever spawned on was a three-block sized island near a dirt mountain with not one single tree in sight surrounded by ocean.



It has been some time since I played, but snow biomes were always my least favourite. Jungles had some beastly trees and vegetation, so I always preferred nice grass plains. As soon as you found a skeleton spawner you'd have enough fertiliser to keep your wood industry going forever


----------



## Lenny

Don't get me started on jungle biomes... hate them! Fair enough if you're looking to build a treehouse of huge proportions, but for every other build, jungles are hideous. What doesn't help is that in fifteen out of twenty new worlds I start, I end up spawning in the middle of a tree (in the other five - four see me spawn in the middle of a tree in a snow biome, and that last one is usually plains, which is where I then build)...

My current spawn is in plains, with extreme hills to the immediate east (twenty blocks or so) and west, a ravine and more plains to the south, and desert, jungle, and snow to the immediate north (again, about twenty blocks).


----------



## TheDustyZebra

I need to get my son in here to talk Minecraft with you guys!


----------



## Glitch

I played multiplayer with my nephews a while back. I built a tree house with a secret ladder down the middle of one of the trees


----------



## Overread

Yeah one of those little devils jumped me recently too by surprise! 

Minecraft - peaceful and calm building then - BAM either you fall off a ledge to your doom or a zombie appears (though bone archers are still the most deadly! )


----------



## Clever-Fox

I love playing minecraft! Although, I (unfortunately) have it cracked, and can't get 1.6.2... Although, once I get my driver's license, and job, that will easily be remedied!


----------



## Dozmonic

My brother god bored so set up a mumble voice server and got another minecraft server - we've got a small fort set up at spawn, we've got 3 horses kitted out with armour and saddles and a steady supply of chicken and moocow


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae

Clever-Fox said:


> I love playing minecraft! Although, I (unfortunately) have it cracked, and can't get 1.6.2... Although, once I get my driver's license, and job, that will easily be remedied!





It's...not the best. The loader isn't a big deal, but what I really disliked about it was the shift from texture packs to resource packs.


I guess my biggest gripe was that the texture pack I was using for most of the time is now really outdated and resource packs are such a nightmare haul that I can't find one that fits the dreary moodiness I like.


----------



## Lenny

If it's a 1.5-compatible texture pack, Mojang have released a tool called *Minecraft Texture Ender* that will convert it to a 1.6.x-compatible resource pack: Resource pack - Minecraft Wiki

The latest version of *MCPatcher* also converts texture packs to resource packs: [1.6.2 / 1.5.2 / 1.4.7][update 8/11] MCPatcher HD fix 4.2.1 - Minecraft Forum


----------



## HoopyFrood

Good lord, the things you people make!

No One bought the Xbox version of this for me as a super early birthday present. Damn, but it's addictive, we've both been playing it for hours on end, taking it in turns (though we're going to start a map together soon).

I built a small castle for myself yesterday, with two guard towers and various rooms. My favourite is the large room at the back with a huge window that takes up most of one wall and an oak mezzanine area for my bed.

Creepers are the most annoying little ***** ever made. Luckily I have now crafted enough armour so I don't immediately explode too.

I love finding old, abandoned mines. I finally struck gold the other day, and loads of redstone. Yet to find anything better than that, though.

If I build anything amazing I'll post it, but so far I'm just in awe of the things being built by you lot!


----------



## Overread

Yay Hoopy joined!

Heh anyone with server setup we should really try having a Chrons Minecraft MP world! 

And yes exploring, building and evading those evil creepers - although personally I much far fear and hate the bone archers who strike from afar!


----------



## Clever-Fox

Skeletons are the worst. And now zombies get armor! This is why I build my house on an island, and then surround the house with lava!


----------



## Overread

I did that then built myself a raising bridge - took ages to muddle out how to build a 3 by 3 block bridge that rose up on pistons


----------



## HoopyFrood

Skeletons are annoying, being distance pests, but seriously. Creepers. I hate them. When you're at starting out levels but need to go searching for some stone and iron and they're always there, just lurking, waiting to blow you up and making you lose all your hard earned stuff! And what's especially annoying is that they can creep up while you're inventorying or crafting and you hear their sissing and have a second to think "NOOO" and then you're dead.

Now, though, I have armour and I set up way stations with chests along the way and am generally getting to the point where I'm not guaranteed to die if one explodes near me. Today I went waaaay underground and generally sorted out the cave system right next to my castle. Lavafalls and everything down there. Found loads of iron, gold, redstone etc. Still yet to find another clump of diamond though, having used my last bit replacing a lost diamond pickaxe. I did find a still lava pool, though, so I've been making loads of obsidian!


----------



## Lenny

Skeletons with enchanted bows are my fear, followed very closely by armour-wearing baby zombies, and spiders with invisibility. I'm a boss at getting Creepers to conga-line after me, and I lure them into water, set one off, and swim back far enough to not take damage (because water dampens the explosion!).

I can't cave to save my life. I tend to pick up enough coal and iron to suit my needs by quarrying under my buildings (which also gives me a decent amount of space for things like storage rooms and tree farms), and if I need redstone I'll branch mine.

Saddened by my lack of diamonds, I've recently got into Villager breeding, and currently have a librarian villager with a paper trade in his sixth slot (it's not yet unlocked his next trade, so I'm rolling in emeralds), and a couple of blacksmith villagers giving me diamond gear for emeralds (pickaxe for ten; boots for seven; sword for thirteen). A Blaze grinder and a zombie grinder provide me with levels when I'm running low and want to enchant something.

Amusingly, my villager breeding building is attracting all of the zombies, which means I can run around at night without having to fear a horde.

---

Have you made it to the Nether yet, Hoops?


----------



## HoopyFrood

Holy crap, you can breed villagers? All I've got so far is a field of cows. Is it like that? Do you feed them some steak and they 'kiss' and have babies?  And villagers can do stuff for you? I was mostly stealing all their really nice stone slabs!

No, no visit to the Nether yet! I'm still trying to mostly work out what everything does


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae

HoopyFrood said:


> Good lord, the things you people make!
> 
> No One bought the Xbox version of this for me as a super early birthday present. Damn, but it's addictive, we've both been playing it for hours on end, taking it in turns (though we're going to start a map together soon).
> 
> I built a small castle for myself yesterday, with two guard towers and various rooms. My favourite is the large room at the back with a huge window that takes up most of one wall and an oak mezzanine area for my bed.
> 
> Creepers are the most annoying little ***** ever made. Luckily I have now crafted enough armour so I don't immediately explode too.
> 
> I love finding old, abandoned mines. I finally struck gold the other day, and loads of redstone. Yet to find anything better than that, though.
> 
> If I build anything amazing I'll post it, but so far I'm just in awe of the things being built by you lot!





Sad thing is, Hoopy, the Xbox version has nothing on the original. I believe its height limit is half, and the area sizes are only that of a single map. The 360 can only take so much pressure on its processor, after all.


If you really want to build something on it, go with superflat world in creative mode. Only way to do it.


----------



## HoopyFrood

I'm not one for building, really (though No One is currently trying to build himself something special on his map). I'm more of an explorer/adventurer type. Haven't really got the patience for building crazy big structures!


----------



## Lenny

HoopyFrood said:


> Holy crap, you can breed villagers? All I've got so far is a field of cows. Is it like that? Do you feed them some steak and they 'kiss' and have babies?  And villagers can do stuff for you? I was mostly stealing all their really nice stone slabs!
> 
> No, no visit to the Nether yet! I'm still trying to mostly work out what everything does



Oh yes! Every passive mob in the game can be bred, so you can have huge farms of:

* cows, sheep, pigs, and chickens for valuable resources
* villagers for cool trades
* horses, donkeys, and mules for travelling (due for the 360 in a future patch, which is probably good because they're not great on the PC version)
* and cats and dogs for, erm... companionship?

To breed (_EDIT: I might be wrong that PC breeding is the same as 360 breeding. If wheat won't breed your animals, then try the things I've listed_):

* cows and sheep take wheat
* pigs take carrots
* chickens take seeds
* horses, donkeys, and mules take golden carrots and/or golden apples
* cats take fish
* dogs take steak
* villagers need doors

I'm pretty sure that villager breeding was added to the 360 version in a recent update. It will be interesting to see if the breeder design I'm using (by a YouTuber called *TangoTek*) also works on the 360 version (I'm sure everything behaves the same way, the question is whether the redstone items required have been added yet).

There's a whole system to it, too, which can eventually give you the "Perfect Villager" (one who trades a renewable resource, such as paper or wheat, in a high trade slot, meaning you can get unlimited emeralds). It's a large project, though!

---

I enjoy the Nether. Bizarrely, it's probably the safest place to be in the PC version at the moment, because the Overworld mobs have been updated with brand new behaviours and equips (which will make their way to the 360 version in a future update, for sure).


----------



## HoopyFrood

Heh, yeah, I've made friends with wolves and ocelots (in fact I think I left my kitty sitting at the entrance of a cave way on the other side of the map. Probably still sitting there, like Fry's dog). 

Villagers need...doors? As in, you just hand them to them? 

Blimey, this does sound mad. But that's what I love about the game, that there are so many weird combinations to find!


----------



## Lenny

Ha! That would be great: "Have a door." "Thanks! Have a child".

But no. It's got something to do with the number of doors, and the number of villagers in an area with doors. You can have a maximum of one grown-up villager for something like every three doors (as long as each door has a block up to five blocks in front of it that has a transparent view of the sky).

So the system I use has a single villager pootling around in an area with six doors, whilst a number of villagers not too far above him breed. The wiki explains it a lot better, but the general gist is that it works because the breeding villagers are close enough to the door-trapped villager to be caught in the breeding radius, but far enough away from the doors to not be affected (so the one guy with the doors counts for a single villager, leaving three doors left over, which counts for another villager. Because that second villager never arrives in the doors area, breeding continues).


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae

HoopyFrood said:


> I'm not one for building, really (though No One is currently trying to build himself something special on his map). I'm more of an explorer/adventurer type. Haven't really got the patience for building crazy big structures!





Exploring is pretty decent, though again, Xbox is only as large as a single map. There's plenty of underground, though, and the Nether.


I suspect that when the One is released it could overtake the PC version.


----------



## HoopyFrood

A single map is large enough!!

And villager breeding sounds...confusing. I'll get into it eventually.

Oh god, I just visited the Nether. That was the most terrifying experience of my life! What the hell!! Though I did bring back some rock which I might just set on fire all around the map.


----------



## Lenny

Don't attack the zombie pigmen! And I hope you're good with a bow, because fighting a ghast (the flying white things that shoot fireballs) with a sword is almost impossible, and hitting their fireballs back at them is very tricky.


----------



## Lenny

My paper villager opened up his next trade slot: a book and sixteen emeralds for Thorns I.  He is no more, but one of my other villagers has just opened up a paper trade that needs less paper!


----------



## HoopyFrood

Yeah, I took down a couple of ghasts with my bow last night! And also killed a Pigman before I knew what it was, but got a fancy golden sword because of it, though!


----------



## HoopyFrood

T'other night when No One came to bed (we take it in turns playing and he usually sits up later) he said he'd been mining all night so I asked if he'd died repeatedly (I did at first). He said no -- hadn't even met a monster! I said he must have put it on peaceful by mistake.

Turns out he had! But we've both been playing peaceful the past few days. No One says he's going to stick to it, but I miss the drama of having to dive away from hissing creepers.

But it had given me the chance to really get going. I sorted out my really deep mine. Reached bedrock and then just tunnelled in an almost straight line. Built some rails, including with powered sections. 

Also explored the Nether and set up two more portal waypoints. One to the middle of overground, the other to the very farthest corner to where I started. Now I can cross the entire map in a short Nether run. This nee corner has mountains, so I leveled the top of one and built a new sandstone tower. With a glass tunnel that cuts straight through all the floors and inside I've added a waterfall on one side and a lavafall on the other! Looks very cool.


----------



## Overread

Peaceful is dull - you need that added spice of things that can scare and kill you in the world! 

Though I do set things to allow the cheats, only because some resources are darn rare to get so if you want to build something big the fun to time aspect diminishes - so I cheat for some harder to get stuff when I need it in big quantities. 

Mining wise I find that a nice big shaft such as 6*6 or 10*10 is really boring to dig, but gives massive quantities of materials to build with. Plus you'll normally hit a good cave now and then to explore. At the very lower levels its worth branching out - a series of grids of straight tunnels is a good way to hunt for those rare deep minerals.


----------



## Dozmonic

Indeed. Within 45 mins or so I've usually got diamond when starting a completely new game. But it's about having played too much and knowing what you're doing, which takes some of the fun out of it


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae

For me, I tend to play on peaceful when starting out-you don't need diamond or obsidian to get a house built.


After that, though, I usually switch it. I have to admit it's usually on easy, because I really don't have the reflexes to dodge much.


----------



## TheDustyZebra

Anybody having troubles with Minecraft and the newest Windows updates? I'm trying to winnow out the problem my son is having with logging into the server he plays on.

Windows updates have caused all our computers various difficulties, this last round (last week), but I uninstalled them last night and it didn't help, so I don't *think* it was that. The other possible culprits I'm considering at the moment are the various mods he has installed and the Java update he did recently. We tried to uninstall and go back to various older versions of Java, but now we're left with two versions showing in the programs list (when you go to uninstall) and both refuse to uninstall because they say they are missing a .dll file.

He may have to save his worlds off and wipe Minecraft and start over, and that may include a complete restore on the computer as well, unless we can find a combination that works.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Lenny

So he can play his single-player worlds, but he can't log in to a multiplayer server?


----------



## TheDustyZebra

Apparently it's Minecraft itself that won't open. I thought it was just a server. I found some advice for the Java errors online that says to delete some registry keys, but I'm not about to touch that without my brother on the phone and/or remotely logged in!

Still getting the error when trying to delete Java, but interestingly enough he has been playing the Cookie Clicker game and I think it's Java?

Arrgh I hope my brother isn't on vacation and scuba diving somewhere. He didn't call me back.


----------



## Dozmonic

What's the actual error message that's coming up when he tries to start minecraft?


----------



## TheDustyZebra

Something seems to have happened and it's working again, but we're not sure what. The Minecraft error was that it cannot find file specified and something about Java 7 JRE 1.6.0. 

The Java error when trying to uninstall was Error 1723 and something about a .dll file missing.

Tonight, we were getting ready to do a restore on his computer, so he went in and saved his worlds off to a USB, and then he tried uninstalling and reinstalling Minecraft again, and for some reason it worked this time. Possibly something in one of those worlds was remaining on the computer during previous reinstalls? It seems to be ok now.


----------



## HoopyFrood

Glad to hear it's fixed, he must have been going up the wall 

So, update on what I've been up to. I moved to another part of the map and built a new building. This one a proper castle, with two floors that run around it, then two towers with five levels each, with the lowest section two levels high and with huge windows. A courtyward in the middle with trees growing. A bridge at the top that connects the two towers and has a glass tunnel with lava flowing down. And a moat. 

Here it is at night, though the photo en't great. 







I decided to make a track that links my two buildings at the top of the map. It starts underground, under my castle, but I just happened to built it at the right depth so it breaks out at ground level after a while. It then goes through a couple of hills and a sand dune and is at the right height to build a bridge right over water -- but I decided, for one section, to build a glass tunnel through the water instead. It's awesome.

Also, I've reintroduced the monsters and last night I went searching through a Nether fortress. I found some Blazes. Well, I heard Blazes first and it was the first time I've come across them and the noise they make is terrifying, especially when keeping through a dark and creepy fortress. Found a spawner and got lots of blaze rods. And so began potion brewing!

No One, on the other hand, has decided to build something ridiculous. Well, he had something stupidly ridiculous in mind, but unsurprisingly had to scale it back. Now he's building, right in the centre of the map, a tower that reaches the limit of 250 blocks high. The diameter at the bottom is fifty squares across. We (yeah, I got roped into the manual labour) had to clear half a mountain out of the way to fit it in.


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae

Yeah, that's what I did with my original Infinity tower.


I've yet to get started on that project again, though...


----------



## HoopyFrood

I get the feeling with Minecraft that there are miners and there are crafters. I'm the former, No One is the latter. He's building a ridiculous building, I just make a new home now and then but mostly just love exploring.

Yesterday I went on an Enderman hunt, tracking them down every night and stealing their pearls (I do always feel guilty, though, because they're cool, if creepy, things and I always feel especially bad killing them if they're having fun shifting blocks around). I even made a platform one hundred block high to have a greater chance of their spawning overground when night fell. 

So when I found five and made Eyes, I tracked down my stronghold, and found the Ender portal. Then I needed eight more (three of them popped while searching) which I found fairly quickly from Endermen.

And then away into The End to kill the dragon! 

I ended up doing it two and a half times. The half because I ran out of arrows, then twice because I wanted the egg but I knocked it into the portal by accident. Then I used the torch-underneath-it trick to pick it up, just because I wanted to display it in my house. 

Are there any plans for the egg? Will something come of it in an update one day?


----------



## Lenny

I'm very much a crafter and a builder. The only mining I tend to do is a quarry beneath my base so I have cobblestone, and I enjoy setting up farms so that I don't need to go exploring to gather resources (my most recent is an Iron Golem farm - free iron for life!).

That said, I'm trying to branch out. I can easily get all the redstone I want from Villager trading, and I don't need to dig for diamonds because I can trade for diamond tools and armour (managed to get a perfect paper Villager about a week ago, so now I have an unlimited source of emeralds)... but today I'm going to go caving. It's totally out of my comfort zone, I jump at every corner, and it takes me hours to complete even a small system (I've put at least a week of exploring into the ravine complex next to my base, and I'm still not done with it), but it's part of the game, and I'm going to give it a shot...

...once I've built a grinder around this skeleton spawner I've just found! 

I do want to fight the Dragon eventually, though, and I've started to build a beacon so I'll be forced to fight a Wither.

---

I don't think there are any plans for the egg yet. It wouldn't surprise me if it was left as a decorative block that does nothing other than say to people: "Yeah, I killed the Dragon!".


----------



## HoopyFrood

I tend to just go barreling into cave complexes. If I keep heading downwards I'm bound to hit something interesting  I usually get hopelessly lost. Though my subconscious tries to look after me, as I've noticed I only ever put torches on left hand walls, so that at least gives me an idea of how to get back out.


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae

That's actually the way Minecraft veterans suggest you go about cave exploration, Hoops.


Personally, what I prefer to do is, if at all possible, build the main home right next to spawn-or ideally right on top of it, then stay in the main vicinity until I can get a bit of redstone for the compass.



And then off to explore strange new lands! In my main world I did come across two desert temples. Bugger all in the chests, of course, but I did come across them. When am I ever going to use horse armor? I don't even want a horse.


----------



## Lenny

I've just got round to exploring the caves I said I was going to explore on Monday.

Well, I say "exploring"... after a nice bit of tunnel, it opens out into a large area with five branching tunnels, and a sloping entrance to a lava-filled ravine. Unfortunately, I can't go up any of the branches without exposing my back to at least two of the others, and to block any of them off I'd need to go in a bit to where the tunnels narrow and the floor becomes more even. 

I'm not the type of caver who barrels in spamming torches (which, yes, is the recommended way, because the faster you go through a system, the less time mobs have to spawn), so I'm pretty much stuck until I man up... which ain't gonna happen anytime soon!


----------



## HoopyFrood

Lenny, you are so strange  Embrace the adventure and unknown! Run into those caves with reckless abandon! 

Mind you, I really do need to start marking the way I go much better, especially when you break out into a larger area that goes around and around. Most frustrating when you keep missing that one passage that you came down through.

In other news, I've moved into the fourth corner of my map, where I haven't built anything yet. That's because it's that hated of areas, a jungle. But I'm making a tree house! I've set stairs all around a large jungle tree to get into the leaves, which I've leveled and built a house on, which has stairs going down to a nearby tree top to create another level, and then stairs up from that one to one more tree top for a third level. And then I've built a long bridge over a ravine to a huge tree opposite which, because it's on a mountain, is almost as high as the clouds. I'll built an observation deck up there, I think.


----------



## Lenny

Oh man, don't get me started on jungles. The number of times I scrap a new world because it spawns me in the middle of a freakin' jungle...

However, if you can spawn on the edge of a jungle it's good (I was so happy with my current world - plains next to a jungle!), because you have an easy source of non-decorative wood. By that, I mean you use the jungle wood for crafting anything that needs wood and isn't changed by the wood colour (like planks and slabs are). You won't believe how much wood you use on torches, tools, chests, fences, ladders, etc., until you have an excess of oak/birch/spruce because you've been making them with jungle wood instead.

EDIT: My caving is going better, now. I managed to block off a couple of the tunnels, and I'm slowly lighting them all up. AND I just found an eight-block diamond vein! Fortune pick'd that bad boy and came away with fourteen diamonds.


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae

Hey, a jungle is better than one world I had to scrap, Lenny.

A collection of small islands without even a single freaking tree around!


----------



## Lenny

The *ultimate* survival map!


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae

Well, there would be no surviving if you don't have a single tree.


An LP of hardcore I've been watching on Youtube had a similar situation, but the guy at least had a tree spawn in initially.


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae

Well, 1.7.2 is out and with it...


A whole new line of problems.


Well, okay, just one: Trying to find a resource pack that's right for you.



It seems that everyone has all their nice, cartoon-y and simplistic packs out, their smooth textures, bright-colored.

But nobody really seems to be working on the gloomier sides of things. Where are the texture packs like Isabella classic? The more drab colors, the moodier lighting, the darker, depressive feel? Anyone knows of any like this, let me know, please.


----------



## Dozmonic

To be fair, I don't use texture packs. Gameplay changing packs are more my thing - though I wish someone would boot EE into the dust, may as well give everyone /give commands with that.

That said, Isabella is the only texture pack I recall that was particularly dark. My brother used one called Ovo or something that had some dark wood textures, but I wouldn't call it gloomy per se. What you really want is a Skyrim style colour dulling and far vision blurring along with flares for lights etc to build atmosphere. Doubt it exists or would render well with minecraft being Java based 

Edit: Found one, but you'll need to see if it works in 1.7.2, it's a 1.5 mod http://www.minecrafttexturepacks.com/vondoomcraft/


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae

That is the whole trouble. Isabella was my favorite texture pack, but the original one was abandoned in favor of 2.0, which I felt the creator ruined the feel of by making it brighter and more colorful.


I suppose I'll have to sit back and see what comes out and maybe 1.7.2 will last long enough to get a few out there.


----------

